# Land Rober- Diorama



## lalo (Feb 10, 2010)

...  A diorama depicts a scene where soldiers in Western Sahara, in an era of the past that could be esacta 1975.
Military Jeep 1 / 10 scale custom and built with: sheet iron, wood, plastic, leather, fabric, ect.
(Picture taken from my website.)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://zurrib.ucoz.com/A10w.JPG
------------------------------------
http://zurribulli.ucoz.com/index.html
---------------------------------------------------- Jorge. :wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Bueno!


----------



## lalo (Feb 10, 2010)

...  Gracias John P. ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Good thorough work on the jeep and an interesting website.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great stuff!!!

Are the figures all sculpted or conversions or . . . ?


----------



## lalo (Feb 10, 2010)

...  Thank you very much for your opinions fellow: Cro-Magnon and PerfesserCoffee.
And the answer is really, almost everything on my website is customized and built the piece if necessary. In the case of this picture are the Spanish soldiers in 1975, serving in the Spanish Province of Western Sahara, also called Spanish Sahara.
The body of infantry troops belonging they called "Troops Nomads Group." It is not the Spanish Legion. This is a different army unit, the various army corps that were in Africa.
Customizing action figures of 1 / 10 scale. (The cartridge and cantiplora is made by me with acrylic resin. ...... The belt is of fine leather. Ect.)
I edit the look of the soldiers.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://zurrib.ucoz.com/sh1.JPG
------------------------------
http://zurrib.ucoz.com/sh2.JPG
----------------------------------------------------------  Jorge.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

lalo said:


> I edit the look of the soldiers.


Excellent work and very ingenuous!:thumbsup:


----------



## dipstick (Nov 15, 1999)

*Very cool!! *


----------

